# Dogtown/ Varmint Nightmare bullets



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Has anyone loaded either of these bullets. Midway's "Dogtown" or Mid Souths "Varmint Nightmare/Extreme" both said to be made by one of the major bullet manufacturers.

If so how did they perform on paper and/or animals?

Cheap enough that I may get a box of them to try out...


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

Right now I have a box of 172 dogtowns but the darn wind wont quite blowing except when im working so I dont know how they are yet will let ou know soon hopefully.


----------

